# Ground feels like it's moving and discomfort, within comfort



## KJames (Feb 29, 2016)

Just wanted to put forward two of my recent symptoms to see if anyone can relate.

First is the sensation of the ground moving. Like on a boat or when you finish a stint on the running machine. Is this an inner ear problem or a DP/Anxiety problem? My doctor says my ears are fine so I don't understand.

Secondly, (hope this doesn't sound strange) Because my skin is numb, I actually panic when my skin is comfortable. For example when I'm freezing cold, I can feel it more in my Skin. Now the weather is warmer, I am more numb. The same with clothing, if I wear tight clothes I can feel my skin, whereas If I wear a bikini top, I can't feel my arms or stomach.

Also...I often have a numb/ tingling face and lips.

Can anyone relate? Or tell me how to eradicate these panic-inducing symptoms?


----------



## 99880 (Mar 17, 2016)

Do you experience any neck and shoulder pain/ tension? Neck tension due to stress or poor posture may contribute to both the vertigo and the tingling sensations.


----------



## KJames (Feb 29, 2016)

Slightsparkle: Yes. I have a "blood pumping" sensation in my ears and neck, in addition to tight shoulders. Do you have any advice ?


----------



## aworthycause (Mar 22, 2010)

I had the symptoms of vertigo, ground feeling like it's moving, feeling of being on a boat, feelings of my body (or mind, if a mind can move) suddenly moving, sensations a lot on a daily basis for about 6 months. Then it started lessening and going away along with some other symptoms going away. I do believe it is connected to DP, to anxiety, to emotional imbalance - though I seemed to have it even when I couldn't notice any tension around my neck and head. I tried to not pay it any mind. It doesn't have to be panic inducing at all.


----------



## KJames (Feb 29, 2016)

I just find it impossible to function...nearly falling because I'm unsteady on my feet. I have been told I also have panic disorder which I guess is why I struggle to control my Panic surrounding this symptom.


----------



## 99880 (Mar 17, 2016)

KJames said:


> Slightsparkle: Yes. I have a "blood pumping" sensation in my ears and neck, in addition to tight shoulders. Do you have any advice ?


In an emergency situation (one in which you feel that you might fall or pass out), it's recommended to sit with eyes closed until the sensation eases. If you are hyperventilating due to panic, use your preferred breathing technique to calm yourself. I guess your doctor has already made these suggestions.

There are some physical exercises to help with the neck/shoulder tension and posture, and some of the exercises used in vestibular rehabilitation therapy are very helpful. It's recommended that a person consult with their doctor before attempting VRT, so I'm not going to suggest specific exercises.


----------



## KJames (Feb 29, 2016)

slightsparkle said:


> In an emergency situation (one in which you feel that you might fall or pass out), it's recommended to sit with eyes closed until the sensation eases. If you are hyperventilating due to panic, use your preferred breathing technique to calm yourself. I guess your doctor has already made these suggestions.
> There are some physical exercises to help with the neck/shoulder tension and posture, and some of the exercises used in vestibular rehabilitation therapy are very helpful. It's recommended that a person consult with their doctor before attempting VRT, so I'm not going to suggest specific exercises.


Thank you so much for your advice. I will ask my GP about VRT.


----------



## sunjet (Nov 21, 2014)

It can be benign paroxysmal positional vertigo. And yes, it can be caused solely by anxiety.


----------



## KJames (Feb 29, 2016)

Sunjet can you recommend any treatment(s)? Thank you


----------



## Ezio (Nov 24, 2015)

i was dealing with ground moving ..i was feeling like i was in elevator .. about the numb and tangling yah im dealing with this too


----------



## sunjet (Nov 21, 2014)

I can't recommend. You need a complete neurological exam. Usually people with BPPV go through Epley maneuver or treat it with antihistaminic or anticolinergic drugs, depends.


----------

